# Suspected Asbestos floor tiles under 20 year old carpet



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Only way to be sure is to have it tested.


----------



## Beepster (Oct 19, 2009)

I have done some research on this since I am in the same place you are, and my understanding is that they could be of a certain era that they do contain asbestos. But if you are able to lift them whole and not break them, none of the asbestos fibers will get airborne.

The black mastic may also contain asbestos, but as long as you don't disturb it or grind it away, no fibers will get airborne. My black mastic is much blacker than in your pics. 

Dispose of the old tiles wrapped in a couple garbage bags and just thrown in the garbage.

That is my interpretation of the many, many posts on this subject.

B


----------



## Oregonbarbie (Feb 1, 2012)

Ok The DEQ gal just called me back. She said she suspects the black tar is and not the tiles but said I need to send in for a test to know for sure. my question was mainly if the Asbestos was able to wear from a tile and show up as dust in the carpet or pad I took out. She said no. I also broke some but that was from peeling it off the tar, not from them falling apart. Basically i can't push on it with my hand and have it crumble so it is "non friable"Guess Ill send this in for testing. That picture doesn't show the tar, That was before I popped the tiles up. Those are the tiles in the photo.

But if it is asbestos I have to fill out paperwork letting them know where it was disposed. I can't just send it off with the garbage man.



Beepster said:


> I have done some research on this since I am in the same place you are, and my understanding is that they could be of a certain era that they do contain asbestos. But if you are able to lift them whole and not break them, none of the asbestos fibers will get airborne.
> 
> The black mastic may also contain asbestos, but as long as you don't disturb it or grind it away, no fibers will get airborne. My black mastic is much blacker than in your pics.
> 
> ...


----------



## M3 Pete (May 10, 2011)

I would find an independent testing lab, and would not use the government. 

That way you don't get the government demanding you to perform some kind of crazy abatement project. And just exactly how are you going to get the tiles to the hazardous waste landfill? You are not certified to transport hazardous waste, and those that are will charge you an arm and leg, not to mention the disposal fee. 

Asbestos tiles are not all that harmful. Just don't break them apart or grind them, and if you are really concerned, spray water while you work to keep all dust down. Put them in heavy plastic bags and toss them in trash. 

And don't tell anybody I told you to do so. :laughing:


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

It's unfortunate that you started to take up the tiles. When undisturbed the tiles pose no health hazard whatsoever. What is done (usually) is a form of encapsulation which seals the tiles. How much have you taken up and how large of an area is tiled?


----------



## vi_lontano (Feb 10, 2012)

Missouri

What if some of the tiles are chipped or cracked...and
some look water damaged (under a sink)
can you just pick up the loose stuff and leave the rest alone?
do you need to seal the chipped areas with something like duct tape?


----------



## JumpinJW (Feb 6, 2012)

*Spray water mist*

M3Pete is right. Keep a pump-up sprayer or old windex bottle handy while you work. The mist settles the dust immediately, and keeps it from spreading to the rest of the house. I've done this & it makes the job a lot cleaner. It takes very little water, hardly enough to accumulate. 

Asbestos dust is bad stuff, but watch out: old pink insulation is potentially as dangerous.

The adhesive can also contain asbestos. 

It can be sealed away with paint. (I like to use lead-based:laughing


----------



## framer52 (Jul 17, 2009)

vi_lontano said:


> Missouri
> 
> What if some of the tiles are chipped or cracked...and
> some look water damaged (under a sink)
> ...



A new layer of thin plywood would seal them completely from further damage and potentially releasing the fibers into the air.

By the way, in NY we are allowed to put asbestos tiles into the regular garbage as they have no control over homeowners who remove it, just the ones that have contractors remove.


----------



## vi_lontano (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks framer..

do you just lay the wood on top or "secure" in some way...
also
I've seen people say you need an "air tight seal" would wood
do this?
and is an "airtight seal" actually necessary?


----------



## framer52 (Jul 17, 2009)

Air tight seal is unnecessary.

I would staple this product down and forget that it is there:thumbsup:


----------

